# Godzilla: Neuer deutscher Trailer



## FlorianStangl (1. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Godzilla: Neuer deutscher Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Godzilla: Neuer deutscher Trailer


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. April 2014)

Ich freu mich wahnsinnig auf den Film


----------



## Enisra (1. April 2014)

ich bin immer noch solange Skeptisch bis ein Kritiker die Entwarnung gibt, dass das nicht Zilla 2 wird


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich bin immer noch solange Skeptisch bis ein Kritiker die Entwarnung gibt, dass das nicht Zilla 2 wird


 
Die Vorzeichen deuten bisher aber darauf hin, dass das nicht der Fall sein wird. Der Regisseur wirkt sehr zuverlässig in der Richtung.


----------



## Enisra (1. April 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Die Vorzeichen deuten bisher aber darauf hin, dass das nicht der Fall sein wird. Der Regisseur wirkt sehr zuverlässig in der Richtung.


 
das ist zumindest der Punkt, der mich nur "skeptisch" sein und nicht schon ein Vorurteil fallen lässt
weil auf einen Zweiten Zilla hab ich echt keine Lust, weil der Film war halt echt Dumm


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ist zumindest der Punkt, der mich nur "skeptisch" sein und nicht schon ein Vorurteil fallen lässt
> weil auf einen Zweiten Zilla hab ich echt keine Lust, weil der Film war halt echt Dumm


 
Ne ich glaube das hat keiner. Ich kanns mir aber echt nicht vorstellen. Hab schon ne Menge Interviews mit dem Regisseur gesehen, dem geht es scheinbar wirklich darum einen würdigen Godzilla Film zu machen. Emmerich hatte da ja andere Ansprüche


----------



## Enisra (1. April 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ne ich glaube das hat keiner.


 
Ja sicher, aber das ist den Sesselpupsern von Studiobossen egal


----------



## Sansana (1. April 2014)

Jap,
Zilla war echt doof. Hoffe auch das der neue nichts mit diesen gemeinsam hat sondern mehr mit den japanischen. Fand Godzilla schon als kind toll und hätte gerne einen gehabt 

Was mich nur wundert ist das der dritte Trailer fast genauso ist wie der zweite. Hatte gehofft es gibt ein bischen mehr zu sehen


----------



## Enisra (1. April 2014)

Sansana schrieb:


> Was mich nur wundert ist das der dritte Trailer fast genauso ist wie der zweite. Hatte gehofft es gibt ein bischen mehr zu sehen


 
Ich dachte das ist der Zweite Trailer, nur dass der jetzt auf Deutsch ist


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. April 2014)

Sansana schrieb:


> Was mich nur wundert ist das der dritte Trailer fast genauso ist wie der zweite. Hatte gehofft es gibt ein bischen mehr zu sehen


 
Ich hoffe im Gegenteil, dass man nicht mehr so viel sieht. Ein bisschen Unerwartetes, gerade im Bezug auf die anderen Monster soll es ja schon geben. Mir ist es schon zu viel, dass man eins der anderen Monster im neuen TV-Spot sieht. Wenn auch nur ganz kurz.


----------



## Sansana (1. April 2014)

Es gibt einen Trailer wo sie aus dem Flugzeug springen, einen wo das mit der Atombombe 1954 angesprochen wird und jetzt diesen der fast so ist wie der zweite.

Achso, hab was gefunden wo alle drei zu sehen sind Godzilla - Film 2014 - FILMSTARTS.de


----------



## Enisra (1. April 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hoffe im Gegenteil, dass man nicht mehr so viel sieht. Ein bisschen Unerwartetes, gerade im Bezug auf die anderen Monster soll es ja schon geben. Mir ist es schon zu viel, dass man eins der anderen Monster im neuen TV-Spot sieht. Wenn auch nur ganz kurz.


 
Wobei das aber auch hoffnungsvoll stimmen lässt, ebenso das Design, weil das gab´s in Zilla nicht
Aber gut, es ist eh ein Trend das Filme mit Jean Reno, die nicht aus Frankreich kommen, eigentlich fast alle scheiße sind



Sansana schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Trailer wo sie aus dem Flugzeug springen, einen wo das mit der Atombombe 1954 angesprochen wird und jetzt diesen der fast so ist wie der zweite.
> 
> Achso, hab was gefunden wo alle drei zu sehen sind Godzilla - Film 2014 - FILMSTARTS.de


 
nja, immerhin machen die das nicht wie andere wo die schon vorher alles in den Trailer packen, aber ja
wenn die da im Prinzip immer nur einen Trailer machen, den aber als neu verkaufen ist das schon blöde


----------



## Streetrazor (10. April 2014)

Habe mir gerade den Trailer angeschaut, und habe lust auf mehr. Freue mich deshalb schon mega auf den Film.

Endlich wieder ein Godzilla


----------

